# Sump?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Starting a DIY sump project.... curious what you guys out there are using as your sump container........ I am leaning towards rubbermaid... or 75gallon tank.... do you guys think a 75gal will fit into a 125gal stand???


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I used a rubbermaid tub and a sterilite 3 drawer plastic cart for my media box. not sure if the 75gal rubbermaid will fit under your stand, but measure it and put the largest one you can fit under there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

no i am saying a standard 75gal fish tank.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

ahh... well I am pretty sure a standard 75 would fit under a standard 125 stand. a standard 75g is 48 x 18 x 21 so just measure and see if it would fit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A 75g is the same width as a 125g so it may be able to fit depending on how your stand is made as a stand support may be in the way. A 55g should work though its abit smaller.

I have a 10g sump for my sw tank. For a sump under a stand id say go with an aquarium as you can see into a rubbermain sump so maitnence will probably be harder as you can't see in most of the sump and your acess is already reduced by the stand


----------

